

SXSW api - etewiah

I&#x27;m working on a site to make it easier to discover good music at SXSW:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gigsounder.com<p>Unfortunately, despite being a bit of the darling of the tech scene SXSW does not have an API I can plug into for schedule info.  Has anyone figured out a smart way of getting SXSW schedule info programatically?
Also, any general feedback on my site will be much appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
jonalmeida
Just write a parser that iterates through all the pages and pulls off all the
table elements.

    
    
      // because of March 7th is the first day we start from there
      for (i = 7; i < end_date; i++) { 
          page_contents = scrape_page("http://schedule.sxsw.com/?day=" + i)
          //second iteration for getting all the DOM elements on the page in the schedule
      }
    

Did I miss something else in your question?

~~~
etewiah
Hello jonalmeida - thanks for the quick reply. That's pretty much what I'm
doing now. Problem is that a lot of the specific dates and locations haven't
been confirmed so I'm going to have to keep re-crawling to see if something
has changed. I can't believe there isn't a better solution.

